# Occupancy classification F1 or S1?? or other??



## righter101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone.

8000 sq ft. warehouse type building.

Packages arrive via trucks.  Trucks unload via conveyors.  Packages are sorted and put back out on smaller trucks for local delivery.

Trucks are kept in the building overnight.  no repair.

Most packages are redistributed the same day so not much prodcut storage.

F1 S1??

Thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say Low-hazard storage, Group S-2.

Any quantities of a hazardous material would be small


----------



## righter101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Mark.  I was leaning towards the S since stuff will be stored, albeit a short period of time.  I think they will have a very specific prodcut (they didn't want to disclose that today), but that the contents of the package will likely determine S1 v S2

thanks again for the quick reply.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree, S, and depending on the contents which level.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 7, 2013)

Could be an H. What are they storing whats used for packing. MSDS sheets. What type of storage racks etc.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2013)

kilitact said:
			
		

> Could be an H. What are they storing whats used for packing. MSDS sheets. What type of storage racks etc.


It's a delivery service company, not a storage warehouse. My guess is the packages are there for less than 24 hour


----------



## Frank (Feb 7, 2013)

It could be considered a B as a post office package and mail sorting facility


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 7, 2013)

Would the total number of trucks inside the bldg. and the amount of fuel in

their tanks be an issue?

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Would the total number of trucks inside the bldg. and the amount of fuel intheir tanks be an issue?
> 
> .


[F] 903.2.9 Group S-1.

An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout all buildings containing a Group S-1 occupancy where one of the following conditions exists:

1. A Group S-1 fire area exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2).

2. A Group S-1 fire area is located more than three stories above grade plane .

3. The combined area of all Group S-1 fire areas on all floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 24,000 square feet (2230 m2).

4. A Group S-1 fire area used for the storage of commercial trucks or buses where the fire area exceeds 5,000 square feet (464 m2).


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2013)

I assume they are not storing commercial trucks, trucks enter the building, pick up and deliver packages...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I assume they are not storing commercial trucks, trucks enter the building, pick up and deliver packages...


From OP

Trucks are kept in the building overnight


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> From OPTrucks are kept in the building overnight


Low-hazard storage, Group S-2, Parking garages, open or enclosed


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like a sprinkled S-1 to me!

.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It's a delivery service company, not a storage warehouse. My guess is the packages are there for less than 24 hour


Is there a code exception for the storage of hazardous materials, based on the time that they are stored? What code and section?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2013)

There is nothing more uncommon than common sense.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There is nothing more uncommon than common sense.


So, you use what you determine is common sense, for plan review. To me this makes no sense.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2013)

I use what I determine is common sense when designing a projects

lets see what is the greater hazard for a building...a package bomb in a building for five hours or for twenty five hours.....


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I use what I determine is common sense when designing a projectslets see what is the greater hazard for a building...a package bomb in a building for five hours or for twenty five hours.....


We use the building codes to review. I would require a heck of a lot more info then whats provided, including knowing what the boxes are made of and whats in the boxes.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2013)

kilitact said:
			
		

> including knowing what the boxes are made of and whats in the boxes.


Assume a Fedex UPS  or post office...What Occupancy?

Oh wait Post Office is by definition a B occupancy....Do you know what is in the packages?

Once again the "powers that be" know it is a low fire hazard....


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Assume a Fedex UPS  or post office...What Occupancy?


Which this isn't. Has a designer you would need to look at the regulations for this typ of place (post office, Fed ex B occ). Within them you'll see what can be stored and where. I don't like to assume.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2013)

kilitact said:
			
		

> Which this isn't. Has a designer you would need to look at the regulations for this typ of place (post office, Fed ex B occ). Within them you'll see what can be stored and where. I don't like to assume.


So what's in the packages?

ups







post office


----------



## north star (Feb 8, 2013)

*$ $*





> "Assume a Fedex UPS or post office...What Occupancy?"


 "B" & "S-1".From `06 IBC: *311.2 - Moderate-hazard storage, Group S-1:*

*"*Buildings occupied for storage uses that are not classified as Group

S-2, including, but not limited to, storage of the following:

Aerosols, Levels 2 and 3

Aircraft repair hangar

Bags: cloth, burlap and paper

Bamboos and rattan

Baskets

Belting: canvas and leather

Books and paper in rolls or packs

Boots and shoes

Buttons, including cloth covered, pearl or bone

Cardboard and cardboard boxes

Clothing, woolen wearing apparel

Cordage

Dry boat storage (indoor)

Furniture

Furs

Glues, mucilage, pastes and size

Grains

Horns and combs, other than celluloid

Leather

Linoleum

Lumber

Motor vehicle repair garages complying with the maximum allowable

quantities of hazardous materials listed in Table 307.1(1) ( see

:Next('./icod_ibc_2006f2_4_par135.htm')'>Section 406.6 )

Photo engravings

Resilient flooring

Silks

Soaps

Sugar

Tires, bulk storage of

Tobacco, cigars, cigarettes and snuff

Upholstery and mattresses

Wax candles

Also, ...wouldn't Section 102.1 - General, `06 IBC apply,

[ RE: the "most restrictive" ] ?

*% %*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 8, 2013)

So according to you the first picture, UPS is a  S1

And the second Post Office, is a B

Still want to know whats in the boxes.... does it really mater....


----------



## north star (Feb 8, 2013)

*# #*

Would consider the [ typical ] USPS to be a "B & S-1".

FedEx, because of the [ typical sizes ] of their distribution

centers, ...probably a variety of Occ. Groups involved.

"B, S-1, and S-2", ...maybe even an "H".

*& &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 8, 2013)

Shipping of hazardeous materials is a no no under USPS and the others have restrictions on what they will ship so i think an "H" would be a stretch. An S-1 would cover it whereas an S-2 might be more applicabel to a specific company shipping their own products through their distribution center.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> So according to you the first picture, UPS is a  S1And the second Post Office, is a B
> 
> Still want to know whats in the boxes.... does it really mater....


Yes, it would matter to me durning review. The op didn't state that this was fedex or ups, post office etc. That was a leap you made.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 8, 2013)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.8000 sq ft. warehouse type building.
> 
> Packages arrive via trucks.  Trucks unload via conveyors.  Packages are sorted and put back out on smaller trucks for local delivery.
> 
> ...


in case you need a refresh.


----------

